# Trn v oku



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, chtěla bych vás zeptat, co to říkání znamená.
Našla jsem to v této větě ale vidím taky v internetu spoustu příkladů.
-Sovětským stranickým bonzům je obrodný proces v Československu trnem v oku.-
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Trn v oku - něco, co budí nenávist, zášť.
Být trnem v oku - vadit, překážet něčím záměrům atd.
Němci mají toto rčení také.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mohlo to být italsky - spina nel fianco -
Třeba: Non so più che fare con te, sei la mia spina nel fianco.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hello!

Sorry for not writing in Italian nor Czech, just wanted to add that this expression is taken from Bible, so it should quite universal.
Here is the proper part of Italian Bible:




> Ma se non cacciate dinanzi a voi gli abitanti del paese, quelli di loro che vi avrete lasciati saranno per voi come spine negli occhi e pungoli nei fianchi e vi faranno tribolare nel paese che abiterete.


and the Czech version:




> Pakli nevyženete obyvatelů země od tváři své, tedy ti, kterýchž zanecháte, budou vám jako trní v očích vašich, a jako ostnové po bocích vašich, a budou vás ssužovati na zemi, na kteréž vy bydliti budete.



Na shledanou!

- Jerzy


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc Jano a Jordy


----------

